# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Promjena nacina isplate mirovine

## Konfuzija

Ne znam postoji li vec slicna tema, ako da slobodno prebacite.

Pitanje se odnosi na oca koji prima mirovinu na tekuci racun banke. S obzirom na situaciju, bio bi sretniji da mu postar donosi novce kuci. Medjutim, cini se da mirovinsko ne dopusta tu opciju, pa cak niti u ovom trenutku, kada hodanje po poslovnicama za starije moze biti pogubno i na njih se apelira da ostanu kod kuce.

Poslala sam im upit, ali vjerujem da nista pametno nece odgovoriti. 

Sva misljenja, savjeti i iskustva su dobrodosli, hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

Sad nisam sigurna jel  poštar,ali danas je bilo pet puta na radiju da se može promijeniti da ti netko donese lovu na kućni prag,kad stignem do kompića pogledam ti,mada možeš vjerovatno i sama
A zašto ne bi išo na bankomat,uostalom u svim dućanima može isto poslati karticom

----------


## Beti3

Svi umirovljenici koji primaju mirovinu na HPB, mogu zatražiti da im poštar donese doma.

https://www.glasistre.hr/hrvatska/um...-adresu-632781

Za druge banke nisam čula da može.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Beti*, nije u HPB.

*Jelena.O*, ne vjerujem. Ovo je od jucer: 

https://www.mirovina.hr/novosti/sind...rati-od-gladi/

Da moze ici na bankomat i po ducanima, ne bih ni pitala.

----------


## jelena.O

S ko mu troši pare?taj nek digne lovu

----------


## jelena.O

Ko mu ide u dućan,može ga kontrolirati da mu donese izvadke izračune,po meni to nije puno različitiji od da mu da 100 kn  i opet mu donese resto,ok  treba imati povjerenje u tu osobu

----------


## jelena.O

Možda je to bila samo najava ne znam slušala sam s pol uha

----------


## Vrci

Meni je tata nakon zadnjeg srcanog dao punomoc na svoje racune, da mogu dignuti novce ako se sto dogodi.
Vama sad to nije opcija jer opet on mora dolaziti... Ali mozda za ubuduce.


Ne znam sto biste sad mogli

----------


## Konfuzija

> S ko mu troši pare?taj nek digne lovu


Ko te kara, nek ti piše pjesme?! Kakav je to komentar?!

----------


## Konfuzija

Vrci, hvala na odgovoru, kao što rekoh, treba nam za sada, ostalog smo svjesni.

----------


## Beti3

> S ko mu troši pare?taj nek digne lovu





> Ko te kara, nek ti piše pjesme?! Kakav je to komentar?!


To je klasična jelena.O
Htjela sam stavitu smajl, ali nije smiješno, ni malo.

----------


## Vrci

Jel se banka javila?

Kad je moj tata zavrsio u bolnici isto nista nismo mogli. Racun bez kartice za bankomat i bez punomoci.
Uopce nismo razmisljali do tad. 

Ne sjecam se dal smo bas morali cekati za pare da on fizicki dode ili su nam izasli u susret (moja mama nema primanja, zive samo od njegove mirovine).

----------


## jelena.O

Ako mu sad ide u dućan,taj će valjda ići i iduće razdoblje

----------


## Barbi

Svi tekući računi u banci imaju pripadajuću visa ili maestro karticu.
Ima je i tvoj tata, iako je možda ne koristi, no ona postoji. Može je dati nekome u koga ima povjerenja da mu digne na bilo kojem bankomatu novac. Zbog trenutne situacije banke su privremeno obustavile naplatu naknade za podizanje gotovine na bankomatima drugih banaka, tako da je svejedno na kojem bankomatu se podiže gotovina.

----------


## spajalica

Svi vasi savjeti su vise manje OK iz suradljivu stariju osobu.
No ukoliko imate stariju osobu koja zeli samo onako kako zeli tu nema pomoci.
Jer taj neko je moze pokrasti. Taj neko je uzeo sebi 100 kn. Taj neko.......
Joj koji sve scenariji mogu biti.
Tako da kuzim Konfuziju.

----------


## Barbi

Ma znam, jasno mi je.
Ali ne pada mi uopće na pamet koje bi tu bilo rješenje. Sve i da mu poštar ili netko drugi novac donese doma što će s tim novcem ako ne ide nigdje van?

----------


## Mima

Dat 20 kuna svaki dan onome tko mu nosi hranu za žemlju i 20 deka posebne, jogurt i 2 jabuke

----------


## spajalica

> Ma znam, jasno mi je.
> Ali ne pada mi uopće na pamet koje bi tu bilo rješenje. Sve i da mu poštar ili netko drugi novac donese doma što će s tim novcem ako ne ide nigdje van?


Masta moze svasta. Pa novce moze staviti na "sigurno" mjesto.
Tako mozes naci razne monete kod starijih ljudi. I one koje se vise ne koriste u nekoj koverti. A nisu numizmaticari  :Laughing:

----------


## Tanči

Istina je ovo što Spajka piše.
Stari ljudi su jaaako nepovjerljivi,.
Ne samo prema ljudima, već i prema bankomatima, karticama i sl.
Kako riješiti problem- ne znam.

----------


## Argente

Je, i u mojoj široj familiji su čuli da Slovenci ograničavaju količinu keša koju dnevno možeš dići, i sad napinjanje da se lova hitno digne jer će ostat bez penzija...i džaba objašnjavanje, e-građani, net banking, beskontaktno plaćanje, ma ni čut

----------


## Cathy

> Je, i u mojoj široj familiji su čuli da Slovenci ograničavaju količinu keša koju dnevno možeš dići, i sad napinjanje da se lova hitno digne jer će ostat bez penzija...i džaba objašnjavanje, e-građani, net banking, beskontaktno plaćanje, ma ni čut


Znam da nije tema, ali moj tata sa 80 godina redovno plaća račune preko e-zabe. I kartice i komunalno, kaže da mu je to jeftinije nego jahati u holding i tamo plaćati.
Ok, ima svojih bisera povremeno ali u globalu super za svoje godine. :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Jel se banka javila?
> 
> Kad je moj tata zavrsio u bolnici isto nista nismo mogli. Racun bez kartice za bankomat i bez punomoci.
> Uopce nismo razmisljali do tad. 
> 
> Ne sjecam se dal smo bas morali cekati za pare da on fizicki dode ili su nam izasli u susret (moja mama nema primanja, zive samo od njegove mirovine).


Je, Vrci, javili su se nakon 5 dana. To je ok, mislila sam da nece uopce. Odgovor naravno predvidivi pristojni odjeb, imas bankomate, imas poslovnice, pa izvoli. Sta bi oni mijenjali svoju praksu zbog neke tu pandemije.

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde pitanje možda znate
Ako isplata ide preko poštara i slučajno te u to doba nema doma kako onda do para?

----------

